#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-13
<tier_> hello,
<tier_> this channel not for support?
<tier_> anybody awake?
<tritium> tier_: no, not really for support.  Try #ubuntu
<troughton> can anyone help me with composit mangagers
<caravena> Hello, I add in gnome-panel "Brightness Applet"
<caravena> V2.17.90
<caravena> And message "Cannot get laptop panel brightness"
<caravena> Hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioV2417LA/
<caravena> Fn+F7; Fn+F8. Work fine.
<caravena> The problem is HAL?
<caravena> Support HAL?
<caravena> Hello crimsun:
<mdke> caravena: best option is to file a bug, did you do that already?
<caravena> mdke:  Not
<caravena> How to create report for HAL?
<mdke> caravena: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bugs
<caravena> Many thanks mdke
<caravena> What info add?
<caravena> in report
<mdke> caravena: as much as possible. Hopefully it will be enough, otherwise the developers will ask
<caravena> Ok, ok.
<caravena> Thanks.
<caravena> mdke: Title in report "Not detect brightness in notebook Compaq Presario V2417LA" ?
* caravena My english is ver bad : -(
<caravena> mdke: Report in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/84968 Thanks.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84968 in hal "Not work brightness with HAL in notebook Compaq Presario V2417LA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<caravena> : -O
<caravena> Now problem with ligh of button Sound. Press button of sound and mute light of button off. Press button of sound and on, light of button off. What package report?
<caravena> kernel?
<mjg59> Yes
<caravena> Happy with my Ubuntu : -), problem not noncritical problems.
<caravena> Arght! write bad : -(
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-14
<N-Pax> Hello everybody
<N-Pax> Good morning
<pochu> N-Pax: good night! :)
<N-Pax> or this
<N-Pax> lol
<pochu> by N-Pax :)
<N-Pax> I have a Problem with my SIS Grafic on Laptop. Can everybody told me, why it is so slowly?
<N-Pax> It is intalled Complete
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-15
<dasickis> hey can someone help me configure suspend
<dasickis> i've been trying with different tutorial
<dasickis> and it worked at one time then something else got screwed so then I had to re-install kubuntu
<xypruso> anyone know how to make internal modem working
<xypruso> heuy
<dgold> Oh, I do - and I can tell you how and, oh, he's gone...
<mamzers555> i wonder if somebody is activ in this channel
<crimsun> (...as opposed to dead or inactive?)
<mamzers555> good question i think both
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-16
<k001> hi every body
<k001> i have a Sony Vaio VGN-C140F
<k001> but my function volume + - not is good
<k001> and the brightness not goog
<k001> *good
<crimsun> would you please be more precise regarding the volume hotkeys?
<k001> any help me?
<k001> crimsun, yes
<k001> i use edgy
<k001> and the hotkey brightness
<crimsun> I'm not at all concerned with the brightness issue. I'm asking about the volume hotkeys.
<k001> crimsun, :O :( sorry
<crimsun> would you care to provide more details regarding your volume hotkeys issue(s)?
<k001> crimsun, are you see the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam ?
<crimsun> why yes, I even have an entry there.
<alecjw> hi. ive got a laptop that's working in ubuntu and i wnat to write a page about it for the laptop teslign section of the wiki. what do i do? just make the page and link to it on the main laptop tesing pagE? or do i have to be a member of the team or osmething?
<giftnudel> alecjw: hi, just create a new page and copy the source of LaptopTestingTemplate (or similar) to the new page, then create a new table entry and make a link
<giftnudel> you only need a wiki account
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-17
<lordkeiden> has anyone had a bad experience with HP tech chat? I am conference calling with a rep from executive support on monday about their web support, and would like other cases besides my own. If you have the email of the chat history they usually send after the chat, that is best.
<CryptoMole> hi all
<CryptoMole> ubuntu edgy works good on thinkpads.
<slytherin> Can anyone tell me which package should I use to file bug related to card reader in my laptop?
<Lure> slytherin: kernel (linux-source-2.6.xx)
<slytherin> Lure: Ok. I am going through bugs to make sure it is not already reported. In my case SD card doesn't mount. The card reader uses TI chipset.
<Lure> slytherin: does it get detected and module loaded?
<slytherin> Lure: Oops. I should have said it doesn't automount. I can manually mount after loading driver module.
<Lure> slytherin: then it may not be kernel issue
<slytherin> Lure: Then what might be issue? Also, when I insert memory stick pro, I don't know how to mount it because I don't know what device to mount.
<Lure> slytherin: it may be missing udev rule for device or something...
<slytherin> Lure: Anyway, I don't have SD card right now. So can't do any trial and error things. Any idea about memory stick pro?
<Lure> slytherin: not really
<slytherin> Lure: Ok. Thanks anyway. :-)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-18
<tempubun> ho
<tempubun> hi* even
<tempubun> effraie: are you here?
<sits> dang
* sits finishes reading the topic
<sits> I can't even send a message in #ubuntu
<Bronsky> Hi !
<Bronsky> i want buy a laptop to install ubuntu
<Bronsky> my laptop Nitteo is broken
<Bronsky> it live 4 years
<Bronsky> it lived 4 years and now i want buy a strong laptop computer
<Bronsky> Somebody can tell which mark i can buy ?
<Bronsky> Siome people tell me IBM/Lenovo  or Asus
<Bronsky> Sorry for my english,, i'm french people
<sits> Bronsky: I think there's an Ubuntu supported hardware page
<Galgaltz> Hello, i have a question about using flash driver reader in my laptop
<Galgaltz> not driver - card
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-11
<shadowkernel> Does anybody use Thinkpad T61? I cannot get the Volume Up button worked.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-12
<alejalej> hull0
<alejalej> anyone with hardy ?
<lousygarua> Hello, need a guy running HP dv6XXX to join ur team? :)
<crimsun> lousygarua_: a bit more specific than the models currently there?
<crimsun> lousygarua_: e.g., I have a dv6205US
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-16
<errpt> hi.all
<errpt> my first time come here .
<errpt> I have a ThinkPad X41 laptop ,and I tried to enable the fingerprint scanner in ubuntu .
<errpt> I find some guide ini thinkwiki.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-17
<igorzolnikov> Hi! I want to buy Sony VGN FZ21. It is good a choice for Ubuntu?
<ianbsparrow> hello
<ianbsparrow> I'm searching info about how the function keys work on ubuntu.
<ianbsparrow> which is the application which manages the events raised by the function keys?
<realz`> how they work or how to configure them?
<ianbsparrow> how do they work, thus: how do the event pass from the function key press towards the appropriate device
<ianbsparrow> and which are the actors of the process.
<realz`> what is it that you are tryint to do?
<ianbsparrow> i'm trying to use them. from the brightness, towards the lock session
<realz`>  from the brightness, towards the lock session...didnt get you!
<ianbsparrow> i mean: no function key works, on my keyboard. so I would like to have them working.
<realz`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<ianbsparrow> k, that's a good entry point.
<ianbsparrow> mh, I've got another question: some keys are not shown in xev, when I press them. but they're however binded to some event, because they raise some windows (ie. the brightness keys)
<ianbsparrow> ( or the suspend to RAM/disk ones)
<ianbsparrow> going to a real console, I cannot see any message from the atkbd.c code. so I don't know which symbol is linked to each key.
<ianbsparrow> I also suppose that they're currently managed by some actor, but I cannot guess who.
<realz`> check dmesg
<realz`> u say that xev doesnt read your keypress?
<ianbsparrow> no luck. it doesnt print any info. yeah, that's it. no trace on xev
<ianbsparrow> no trace at all.
<ianbsparrow> it's like I haven't had that key.
<realz`> ask me...i got about 5 keys like that :p
<ianbsparrow> we are lucky, indeed. :-)
<realz`> what is your laptop brand model & version of ubuntu?
<realz`> is it updated to the date?
<ianbsparrow> I have discovered another thing. some fn+key shortcuts are mapped onto existing keys on the keyboard
<ianbsparrow> 7.10
<ianbsparrow> toshiba L40
<realz`> so what's ur normal keys to adjust lets say contrast?
<ianbsparrow> I have no contrast keys. only the brightness ones. but in that case, they're mapped  to a keysim.
<ianbsparrow> instead, I haven't the keys from F2 to F5
<ianbsparrow> and F8,F9
<realz`> what happens if u press fn+f6?
<ianbsparrow> a small box appears, with a sun inside :-) gnome-brightness-applet, I guess
<realz`> but it adjusted ur brightness ?
<ianbsparrow> oh, I forgot F1, which coincides with Super_L. no, the gnome-brightness-applet is dumb, apparently
<ianbsparrow> (it doesn't propagate the info to the underlaying software layer)
<realz`> so Fn+F1 doesnt perfor scren lock?
<realz`> s/perfor/perform
<ianbsparrow> no. at least, until I do not map Super_L to screen lock
<ianbsparrow> :-)
<realz`> ok
<realz`> sorry i got somewhat lost here...what exactly is not working now on your laptop?
<ianbsparrow> all the function keys. except for the brightness ones, which are detected by the gnome-brightness-applet. but they do not effectively change the brightness
<ianbsparrow> well, re, I'm going. thank you for the help, and have a good luck for your ones. :-)
<realz`> i've given up on them! :P
<realz`> anyway cheers
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-13
<Jaan|Perfect> hi all
<Jaan|Perfect> good morning
<Jaan|Perfect> i would like to test my laptop [ almost 3 years old ]
<Jaan|Perfect> i have installed ubuntu 8.10 inteprid [ 600+ mb iso file] in vmware workstation
<Jaan|Perfect> how do i test my laptop and send a report to the laptop wiki ?
<matthieu_> hi
<matthieu_> is there a need for testing on HP2133 ?
<JuJuBee> Anybody have a suggestion for somone looking for new laptop?  Need to have dual head setup.
<Chod3> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to get my built-in wireless card to come on?? any suggestions would be great
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-15
<yownanymous> so
<yownanymous> what do we talk about here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-16
<q0k> hi. i might want to know about fujitsu s7220 laptop --- does Ubuntu 9.10 work on it? when done send me an e-mail q0k.character@gmail.com
<q0k> thanks!
<q0k> i mean Fujitsu Lifebook s7220
<q0k> bye
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-17
<wre> I have found a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8834757#post8834757  Maybe you know where to find an answer?
<wre> _I have found a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8834757#post8834757  Maybe you know where to find an answer?_
<x86ricer> Hello all.  I am not sure if i have the right channel.. but I am looking for some help getting my Acer Aspire 5740-5513 working with Ubuntu.  It will load the live cd fine and you hear the music/sounds but you only get a blank screen.  This happens right after Grub finnishes.
<x86ricer> Hello..
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-18
<om26er> I have aspire one zg5 and I have been using lucid before alpha1 and I would love to write the problems in it on the final lucid release notes about netbooks how can I contribute
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-21
<richard123> Hi, I have no sound at all on a new installation onto an HP Pavillion dv6 machine, all the settings seem as they should be: anyone with the same experience? Otherwise everything else working fine.
<Gryllida> richard123, what is your model?
<richard123> gryllida: you following me ;-)
<Gryllida> :)
<richard123> pavillion dv6
<Gryllida> I see
<richard123> just changed machine from old IBM thinkpad when all worked fine, same version of ubuntu.
<richard123> [Unfortunately, I am not a techie]
<Gryllida> I see, I am searching for your model at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam ... don't worry, me knows little, but "me and Google" are a good companion to find an answer ;)
<richard123> still its a lot better than windows 7.
<Gryllida> Of course... I can't stand Vista and 7, I am on XP now...
<Gryllida> I don't see your question above... what worked wrong?
<richard123> basically, just no sound at all. Even though mic is on etc and all settings in prefs. in Volume are I believe as they should be.
<Gryllida> I see.
<Gryllida> I am looking at http://www.google.co.kr/search?q=Pavilion+DV6+Ubuntu+sound and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192274
<richard123> Thank you for your time: I am looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<richard123> Where are you in the world? I am in australia.
<Gryllida> and may look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7299632&postcount=60
<Gryllida> Where am I in the world?
<Gryllida> This is an unstable question... You will know me much better by going to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/user/4817791
<Gryllida> Did any of these threads help you to fix sound?
<Gryllida> You know... Google is a powerful tool to help you in MANY cases. But they usually don't say "google it!" at the support channel, like this:
<Gryllida> !google
<richard123> OK, saw your page:-) I am still working through threads - will take some minutes . .
<Gryllida> mmm... find ubottu user in #ubuntu channel and send him a private message "google"... you'll see something interesting (that is their favourite bot)
<richard123> i see:-)
<Gryllida> But don't say "ops" to it, this is a critical command (calls operators)
<Gryllida> you can say "ubuntu", "kde", etc... many things, a sort of Ubuntu dictionary
<Gryllida> "ot" is a funny one
<richard123> I am still here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449  giving it a try.
<Gryllida> richard123, you'll be doing a reboot soon, I think. good luck.
<richard123> thanks for your help! Cheers.
<Gryllida> You're welcome
<Gryllida> hi
<richard123> I am still here. No luck yet. It seems that ALSA might not support the sound cards.
<Gryllida> ALSA is not ready for Linux experience :) Contact them
<Gryllida> maybe you know your sound card's manufacturer's website?
<Gryllida> richard123, sometimes such sites have download section with drivers
<Gryllida> and also "support" and "contact us" sections too...
<Gryllida> you can post your question to the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/users they can help promptly, too
<Gryllida> richard123, do you hear me?
<richard123> yes. I cant find the soundcard I have listed :-(
<Gryllida> mmm... give me URL of the manufacturer's website and the soundcard #
<richard123> There are two: (1) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<richard123> (2) 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be2 (rev a1)
<richard123> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3659
<Gryllida> Two sound cards? Why could it be? nVidia usually stands for monitors?
<richard123> I did: lspci -v as instructed in one of the threads we looked at, and you get a list of devices on the machine.
<richard123> maybe the intel one is the main device.
<Gryllida> well, we need to research about the audio device, (1)
<Gryllida> they seem to have no drivers for Linux... see here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Chipsets&ProductLine=Laptop+Chipsets&ProductProduct=Mobile+Intel%C2%AE+5+Series+Chipset&ProdId=3172&DownloadType=Drivers
<richard123> looking
<richard123> Isn't Ubuntu meant to match a driver?
<richard123> ie ALSA?
<Gryllida> Yes, there should be a driver for Ubuntu... now I see drivers only for Windows on that page.
<Gryllida> I am not sure at all about what we should do now. I think it would be great to try asking at the support channel #ubuntu , indicating the laptop model and audio card name... this /is/ a support question, as I realize. They will give you lots of ideas, you should only have time and patience to follow them :)
<Gryllida> I only think that they did Google it sometime... Google must have given an answer. But real-time support could be much more helpful and fascinating. (Are you installing Ubuntu along with Windows?)
<richard123> ubuntu is on the major partiton of the HD. I am emailing ubuntu-users for help.
<richard123> OK: I wrote: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-February/211536.html and will wait for help.
<Gryllida> :)
<Gryllida> Good luck!
<Gryllida> I got in ny e-mail box since I'm subscribed to that list :)
<richard123> thanks:-)
#ubuntu-laptop 2016-02-21
<xubuntu11> hi, i try to run a script at power state switch between ac to dc. i put the script into /etc/pm/power.d/ and chmod x it. it puts "performance" per echo into /sys/devices/ystem/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_govenor, but if i unplug my powercable and vi into the scaling_govenor it just stays at the default and doesnt change - what am i doing wrong?
